# Faire défiler une Présentation sur Apple TV



## nop07276 (7 Avril 2017)

Bonjour !

   Y a-t-il un moyen de faire défiler une présentation sur l'Apple TV *sans* que j'ai besoin pour ça de la faire en simultané de min mac.

   Je m'explique, j'ai une TV avec un Apple TV dans mon entreprise et souhaiterait, quand je ne m'en sers pas pour répliquer mon écran de Mac pour les clients, qu'ils diffuse en permanence une présentation Keynote ou Power Point avec des publicités...?

   Merci de votre aide !!!


----------



## Larme (11 Avril 2017)

Quid de convertir ça en vidéo ? Bon, ok, ça va prendre peut-être un peu de temps à chaque fois, mais bon.


----------



## nop07276 (11 Avril 2017)

Larme a dit:


> Quid de convertir ça en vidéo ? Bon, ok, ça va prendre peut-être un peu de temps à chaque fois, mais bon.



Ou d'avoir une app qui permet de le stocker sur l'Apple TV en Keynote ou PPT et de le faire défiler....


----------



## nicolas.P (22 Février 2018)

Je recherche aussi cette possibilité !
permettre à une Apple TV de lire des présentation Keynote sans avoir de Mac qui controle la chose ! L'application KeyNote existe elle pour TV OS ?
Encore mieux un logiciel permettant de programmer les enchainements et boucles de différentes présentations serait le top du top ! Est ce que cela existe ? Apple devrait s'y interresser, nous travaillons avec des pro qui mettent de plus en plus des écrans connectés dans leur structure et l'apple TV aurait une place de choix !


----------



## USB09 (18 Juillet 2018)

Exporter la présentation en vidéo puis diffuser la en boucle, c’est l’idéal. 
Par contre ne pas oublier que le format est en 16/9 , donc modifier le format de la présentation.


----------

